# 1967 Fastback Feels better now.



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 17, 2018)

(67 EC) Came with the 66 shifter, crank and 70's front axle, brake lever and replacement front tire. Didn't replace anything just added what it needed. Rides great. Original Arizona bike so rust was not a problem.
Gotta love that original shifter config. Hey it worked.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Mar 17, 2018)

1966fastbacks said:


> (67 EC) Came with the 66 shifter, crank and 70's front axle, brake lever and replacement front tire. Didn't replace anything just added what it needed. Rides great. Original Arizona bike so rust was not a problem.
> Gotta love that original shifter config. Hey it worked.
> View attachment 771943 View attachment 771944 View attachment 771945



Cleaned up great. ....


----------

